# Good old Matchbox Hunter!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

One thing I really love is a good two-seat conversion trainer. I almost always find that the two –seaters are better looking than their single seat counterparts. Unfortunately, finding kits of the two-holers isn’t all that easy. There are some nice newer ones like the Hobby Boss A-7 two seaters and the like, but British trainers are harder to get.

I really wanted a two seat Hunter, and thankfully Matchbox answered the call way back in the day (before I ever even asked it!). I recently got my hands on one of the old Hunter T.7 kits, and am pretty pumped about building it. Take a look at my out of box review for it here:

* http://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/model-kits/out-of-box-reviews/matchbox-172-hunter-fga-9t-7-oob/ *

It looks like it should be fun. Now to decide on a paint scheme!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Faust said:


> One thing I really love is a good two-seat conversion trainer. I almost always find that the two –seaters are better looking than their single seat counterparts.



Ever see the 2-seat F-102? 'Cause... that sucker was fugly.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh man, that's one of my favourite "WTF?" planes of all time! I keep hoping that Meng will do a TF-102 since they have such fabulous 1-holer Deuces already!

You're right, it's an ugly plane, but it's so weird, it's hard not to like it. It's like someone bred the warhead on an RPG-7 with a standard paper airplane! Still, it's not a good example of a pretty two seater. Now, the Mig-23 two seater, and the TF-106; THOSE are pretty!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I like the two seat F104. The Cougar and Crusader and Corsair were just nasty. The two seat Frogfoot is pretty bad too.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

See, I liked the two-holer Corsair and crusader, as well as the Su-25 (and the 1-seat, but still humpy Su-39). The Cougar I like, too, but it's a bit too short. Same with the MiG-15.

Generally, I find the two-seaters are much more interesting planes, like the Thud, for example. I also find the Russian "stepped" two-seaters really cool, like the Il-28U and MiG-25U!

I think I'm a bit weird.:freak:


----------

